# If there was one single book on bee keeping,



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

what would you choose.
I don't guess they can catch me now, so here goes.
When I was growing up I decided to grow pot.  I bought every book on it I could find. As it turned out, I gave a thin book away because I bought a fat book. 
That was the biggest mistake I made while trying to get ill gotten gains, LOL. No I don't touch the stuff no more, but my point of saying this is, the first book I bought may have been 80 to 100 pages.
The one I bought to replace it was something like 385 pages. May have been 397 pages but it was a disaster for learning anything. 
The little book was short and to the point. It had everything in it the big book had, and everything was a lot easier to understand. I don't have time to read things that takes 100 words to say a 10 word sentence.
So, with that on your mind, What is the best book on bee keeping???
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I had to chose just one book to keep of the 10 I have it would be the 1975 edition of The ABC XYZ of bee keeping by A.I. Root.
Bee Keeping by John Vaian would be a close second.

 Al


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Let me throw in a link for some free older books online that you can read at your leisure...... hours of reading

http://bees.library.cornell.edu/b/bees/browse.html

Thanks,
Scott
http://www.justkiddinfarm.com/


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Makes ya wonder if you ate honey from bees that had gotten pollen from a marijuana, would you get a buzz (no pun intended)?


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

beesource.com


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

popscott said:


> Let me throw in a link for some free older books online that you can read at your leisure...... hours of reading
> 
> http://bees.library.cornell.edu/b/bees/browse.html


Looks like a great link to bookmark. Thanks!


----------



## Chickieeeee (Mar 26, 2006)

I know that I hate the title of this book, but I found _Beekeeping for Dummies_ very good. The woman who was mentoring us told us that we knew as much as she did when she had been beekeeping for about 3-4 years by reading that book. It is quick and easy reading. It took me about 1 week of leisure reading time. 

Chickieeeee


----------



## off_da_grid (May 22, 2007)

dcross said:


> beesource.com


I agree! www.beesource.com


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I want to thank all of you for the info. God willing, I'll have a hive next spring. A lot of learning to do and a short time to get there but I guess as much as I have learned in 52 years I can take on another class amoung the other things I am busy learning. If I can live long enough to learn everything I want to learn, I'll die a smart man, LOL. 
I have already checked out some of them and popscott, that is a good site. Especially as broke as I am. Anything free beats paying when you are limited to a small disability check each month. Seems it runs out before it gets here lately. 
Thanks again for the info everyone.
Dennis


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Chickieee, that title fits me just find because as far as bees goes, I am a dummy, LOL. 
dcross, beesourse.com looks like a great place to learn. It reminds me of the great people at Homesteading Today. 
I'll go to the library tomarrow and check on the books I have listed from these sites. I can set in the recliner and learn instead of breaking my back setting here. 
I am hoping to find something that will give clear enough details for building a hive etc., so I can build my own. I have seen some pictures but I still can't get a grip on how to build them yet. I know as soon as I get the rigth picture it'll be a walk in the park, but I just haven't got it pictured in my mine yet. :baby04: 
I'll get it. Thanks again.
Dennis


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/plans/index.htm


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Plans and step by step photos are in the sticky post above.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=120278

Bee Keeping for Dummies has palns for the whole shooting match except the frames as I remember.

 Al


----------

